# Ammo for PK380



## gmb2000

What is good ammo to buy for this weapon?


----------



## EliWolfe

gmb2000 said:


> What is good ammo to buy for this weapon?


From Chuck Hawk:
I recommend the following two cartridges above all others:

-Federal 90 gr. Hydra-shok (P380HS1 H) - the best standard-pressure .380 JHP load, period.
-Cor-Bon 90 gr. JHP - the most powerful .380 hollowpoint, bar none.

These are the two best .380 loads, and I recommend them for these guns:
SIG/Sauer P230, Beretta 84/85, Browning BDA, CZ-83, H&K P7K3, Walther PPK and PPK/s. The Russian, East German, Chinese and Bulgarian Makarov pistols are apparently perfectly reliable with the hot Cor-Bon, and the strong all-steel construction of these guns should stand up to an infinite amount of these potent rounds. I have heard that the Colt does also well with the hot Cor-Bon JHP, which you should definitely look into if you own a Colt .380. You have better stopping power than any .38 snub-nose revolver (the long-time favorite concealment sidearm) when you load your .380 with these two rounds.

Other good .380 ACP jacketed hollowpoints:

- Remington 102 gr. Golden Saber BJHP (GS380M) - Another excellent .380 load (the BJHP stands for "Brass Jacketed Hollow Point"), the heaviest one available. I prefer the Cor-Bon and Hydra-shok, but many (including Sanow) like this new Remington round for its deeper penetration. I'll stick with the Cor-Bon and Hydra-shok, but the choice is yours.
- CCI-Speer 90 gr. Gold Dot JHP A good all-around hollowpoint.
- Remington 88 gr. JHP (R380AI): A good high-velocity hollowpoint that feeds well in: Colt Government Model .380, H&K HK4, Taurus PT-58, older PP and PPK, Bersa .380, Beretta 70s, Makarov and Hungarian FEG. These are all good guns that might choke on other hollowpoints but they will probably feed the Remington fine. This hollowpoint was redesigned in 1993 and gives excellent performance while retaining its rounded shape for positive feeding. If your .380 chokes on other JHP loads, try fifty rounds of the Remington 88 gr. through your gun and see if it improves.

.380 ACP hollowpoints to avoid:

-Winchester 85 gr Silvertip (X380ASHP) I really cannot recommend this weak and jam-prone round. It works reliably in a few modern European guns (e.g. SIG 230, Beretta 84F), but every load named above offers better performance. The Silvertip will likely jam in any American-made .380 automatic. Russian .380 Makarovs and PPK series guns may jam with the Silvertip, as well. The .380 Silvertip was once state-of-the-art, but has since been superceded by superior designs. It is also quite expensive. Look elsewhere.
- PMC-Eldorado Starfire 95 gr. JHP This round is similarly weak and jam-prone.
- Federal 90 gr. JHP (380BP) (see below)
- Hornady 90 gr. XTP-HP (9010) Both the Federal 380BP and the Hornady XTP-HP never expand and may jam many guns due to their truncated-cone bullet nose profiles. Pass by these two.

95 gr ball:

Davis P-380, Accu-Tek, EAA .380, Tanarmi, AMT/OMC/TDE "Back-Up," Heritage, FIE, Jennings, Bryco, Lorcin, Llama, or "other." Hollowpoints should never be used in these low-priced guns.

9mm Makarov (9x18mm)

-Cor-Bon makes an excellent 95 grain JHP that is totally reliable in all East Bloc pistols.
-Hornady offers a 95 grain JHP/XTP (#91002).


----------



## gmb2000

What about FMJ ammo?


----------



## EliWolfe

gmb2000 said:


> What about FMJ ammo?


Fine for the range, plinking, or if its the only thing that will feed in your pistol. Not a great choice for SD, though as usual, noone would want to get shot multiple times with a .380 FMJ.
JMO, Eli


----------



## gmb2000

I want to get a good quality FMJ ammo. The cheap stuff always jams my PK380. So what brands do you recommend?


----------



## EliWolfe

OK, for those who think the .380 Hollowpoints don't penetrate, clog with clothing, etc. Buffalo Bore FlatNose or FMJ +P seems to be popular for SD. 
.380 Auto +P Bullets for Pistols and Handguns


----------



## Cat

The best is very easy, If you are look for (Critical Defense). Hornady (Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Handgun :: Choose by Caliber :: 380 Auto :: 380 Auto 90 gr Critical Defense®) Just see the video on their site ,Or go here on youtube YouTube - ‪Crtical Defense 2009 Product Overview from Hornady®‬‏ ... All test show they are the best of the best. The FTX bullets work right every time.

I use them in my glocks , pk and ppk and my s&w 1911 pistols. And never had a misfire. Or a jam with hornady ammo.

And also a very nice ammo to use is gold dot. Both manufactures to me are the best of all. And just look at the testing of ammo,And see the winners in the last past 3 years. Just go on there site, Read up on the news from 2009 in to 2011 for all their Awards. Hornady is on top of their game. ")


----------



## Cat

I do my own ammo for my wife pk380, Using hornady. And I make my ammo 100 grain. And never had a jam, And jams have not a thing to do with the head of a bullet.


----------



## 60ratrod

at the range after i got my pk380 i put about 110rds of the winchester target fmj through it and had 0 issues


----------



## mkztg

Thank you for taking the time to list your findings. I am having double feed and FTE issues with every ammo I have tried and all of those were on your list of ammo to avoid. At least I know it isn't just me having problems with that ammo. Now I need to pick up some of the ones you recommend and hopefully I will have better luck.

This is my wife's gun and I want to make sure that it works when she needs it to and she won't have to 'hope' that it perform when/if she ever needs to use it.

Thanks again!!

--mkztg



EliWolfe said:


> From Chuck Hawk:
> I recommend the following two cartridges above all others:
> 
> -Federal 90 gr. Hydra-shok (P380HS1 H) - the best standard-pressure .380 JHP load, period.
> -Cor-Bon 90 gr. JHP - the most powerful .380 hollowpoint, bar none.
> 
> These are the two best .380 loads, and I recommend them for these guns:
> SIG/Sauer P230, Beretta 84/85, Browning BDA, CZ-83, H&K P7K3, Walther PPK and PPK/s. The Russian, East German, Chinese and Bulgarian Makarov pistols are apparently perfectly reliable with the hot Cor-Bon, and the strong all-steel construction of these guns should stand up to an infinite amount of these potent rounds. I have heard that the Colt does also well with the hot Cor-Bon JHP, which you should definitely look into if you own a Colt .380. You have better stopping power than any .38 snub-nose revolver (the long-time favorite concealment sidearm) when you load your .380 with these two rounds.
> 
> Other good .380 ACP jacketed hollowpoints:
> 
> - Remington 102 gr. Golden Saber BJHP (GS380M) - Another excellent .380 load (the BJHP stands for "Brass Jacketed Hollow Point"), the heaviest one available. I prefer the Cor-Bon and Hydra-shok, but many (including Sanow) like this new Remington round for its deeper penetration. I'll stick with the Cor-Bon and Hydra-shok, but the choice is yours.
> - CCI-Speer 90 gr. Gold Dot JHP A good all-around hollowpoint.
> - Remington 88 gr. JHP (R380AI): A good high-velocity hollowpoint that feeds well in: Colt Government Model .380, H&K HK4, Taurus PT-58, older PP and PPK, Bersa .380, Beretta 70s, Makarov and Hungarian FEG. These are all good guns that might choke on other hollowpoints but they will probably feed the Remington fine. This hollowpoint was redesigned in 1993 and gives excellent performance while retaining its rounded shape for positive feeding. If your .380 chokes on other JHP loads, try fifty rounds of the Remington 88 gr. through your gun and see if it improves.
> 
> *.380 ACP hollowpoints to avoid:
> *
> -Winchester 85 gr Silvertip (X380ASHP) I really cannot recommend this weak and jam-prone round. It works reliably in a few modern European guns (e.g. SIG 230, Beretta 84F), but every load named above offers better performance. The Silvertip will likely jam in any American-made .380 automatic. Russian .380 Makarovs and PPK series guns may jam with the Silvertip, as well. The .380 Silvertip was once state-of-the-art, but has since been superceded by superior designs. It is also quite expensive. Look elsewhere.
> - PMC-Eldorado Starfire 95 gr. JHP This round is similarly weak and jam-prone.
> - Federal 90 gr. JHP (380BP) (see below)
> - Hornady 90 gr. XTP-HP (9010) Both the Federal 380BP and the Hornady XTP-HP never expand and may jam many guns due to their truncated-cone bullet nose profiles. Pass by these two.
> 
> 95 gr ball:
> 
> Davis P-380, Accu-Tek, EAA .380, Tanarmi, AMT/OMC/TDE "Back-Up," Heritage, FIE, Jennings, Bryco, Lorcin, Llama, or "other." Hollowpoints should never be used in these low-priced guns.
> 
> 9mm Makarov (9x18mm)
> 
> -Cor-Bon makes an excellent 95 grain JHP that is totally reliable in all East Bloc pistols.
> -Hornady offers a 95 grain JHP/XTP (#91002).


----------



## berettabone

I use the Rem 102gr. bjhp...in my Bodyguard, and in my 84fs......


----------



## mkztg

I picked up some of the Remington Golden Saber and those are giving me a FTE too. I called Walther (S&W) and they are sending me a FEDEX label to send them the gun to see if they can fix it.

Hopefully it will work as designed after that. I just want my wife to be comfortable with her handgun and not have to worry if it will work as intended should she need it to defend herself - and not worry if it will work or not.


----------



## 7shooter24

*ammo for .380*



gmb2000 said:


> What is good ammo to buy for this weapon?


BVAC extreme defense. 1040 fps.
Made in Montana.


----------

